# Pregnant & confused



## divatonv (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello All, 
I am new to this site but I need to vent & find some common ground. I have been married for almost 4 years & for the most part, I thought, it was okay, however, it was not. My husband & I argue, he has called me the B-word, cursed at me, etc., and he has told me he curses at me to keep from hitting me. I found out the last week that I may be either three and a half to four months, our first. I haven't told him I wanted to wait, his bday is next Friday. I am pondering just leaving after the baby is born cuz I am much better than this and I feel that I have lost myself in him and just allowed him to say those things without there being a consequence, in the past we would argue then I would just give in and have sex thinking that would smooth it over, now after an argument no sex and know he says that it's all my fault and was even told if I did become pregnant, it's not his cuz we don't have sex that often, which I said to him it doesn't take but one time. I know this was lengthy but there is more, I'm just tired!!!!


----------

